
Ask HN: Startup Employee Overhead Cost and Operational Maintenance - shiv86
Say for example you are a 10 person startup within the US. What is typically the total aggregate employee overhead cost associated with each employee? Also how do you keep on top of the business&#x2F;operational side which includes local and state taxes and other regulations and procedures that a typical business needs to conduct e.g. (Pay roll). Is this a educational resource to help navigate this space ?
======
brudgers
Use an accountant. At ten employees, the costs of a mistake can be enough to
kill a company without a lot of money in the bank (and if the company has a
lot of money in the bank then using accountants isn't a big deal). At ten
employees, a company should probably have an ongoing relationships with an
attorney and insurance agent.

The goal is to have systems where the right thing for the usual cases happens
by default. Then the business can focus on business rather than
administration. The "dumb tax" on tax issues can kill a business.

------
verdverm
Gusto for HR / Payroll, just awesome! Costs less than an hour of salary per
month per person

